# Holster Opinions?



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

How do you guys carry when wearing just jeans and a t-shirt? In the winter months, I have a paddle holster that I love but I cant conceal it under a t-shirt. I bought a IWB holster for this purpose and that is the most uncomfortable thing to wear in the world. I have tried it in every position from 12 to 6 and just cant stand it. I'm currently considering a Crossbreed Supertuck Deluxe but wanted to get some other thoughts before making that order. I cant find where anyone has said that its an uncomfortable holster.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Tough question. I can only suggest what I use and that is an ankle holster with a short barrel revolver and a short grip. I also have a Kahr CW9 that works well on the ankle. Make sure your jeans are loose fit jeans. i.e. No straight leg jeans. You also might consider a holster that will conceal at your waist, inside your jeans and then leaving your shirt out. Only other thing I can think of is to get a small pocket pistol. Make sure that your pocket is dedicated to the handgun. You'll probably have to try different methods to see what your comfortable with. The gun shows will be kicking into high gear soon. Hopefully, you'll find something that will work for you. Good Luck.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I carry a 1911 in a IWB in a Milt Sparks Summer Special 11 holster.
I can carry all day, set in a car with it and forget its there.
A good heavy holster belt is just as important as a good quality holster
I carry at about the 3:30 position just behind my hip bone


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I do have a high quality leather gun belt. I actually bought a Wilderness 5 stitch as well but havnt tried it out yet. The leather just suits my style I guess. I'm against the ankle rig just for the reason that it seems to me that you almost need to be on your back to draw from an ankle rig. I also dont want to resort to a tiny pocket pistol where I'm not gonna be confident in its stopping power. My current carry weapon is an XD sub compact 40. Its a fairly small sized gun but the only way it is comfortable in my current IWB holster is at about 1 o clock but then the muzzle of the gun is jammed into me when I sit. Just looking for other ideas, holster are a bit pricey to just keep trying ones I dont like. I'll look into that Milt Sparks. I have heard others say good things about them as well.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

A good gun belt is the key for carrying concealed. 2 wide works best. As far as holsters go, its more of a trial and error process than anything else. What woks good for some may not work for you. 

I went through 3 different holsters before settling on a Galco paddle holster with adjustable cant. Being able to adjust the cant a little forward makes a big difference in concealing your weapon better. Plus it can makes it easier to display your weapon if needed. 

Its difficult to conceal a handgun under just a t-shirt. I usually wear a t-shirt tucked in to keep the paddle of my holster off my bear skin then a lightweight button up cover shirt thats left unbuttoned. You can conceal a hand cannon using this method.

Regardless, if youre new to CC you will think everyone knows you are carrying. In fact no one will even notice. On occasion I open carry. You would be surprised at the number of folks that never even notice even though its out in the open. Over time you become accustom to carrying and it doesnt bother you at all.

Even if you are printing (your handguns outline shows under your shirt) so what! There is no law in Ohio that prohibits printing.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

BigV said:


> A good gun belt is the key for carrying concealed. 2 wide works best. As far as holsters go, its more of a trial and error process than anything else. What woks good for some may not work for you.
> 
> I went through 3 different holsters before settling on a Galco paddle holster with adjustable cant. Being able to adjust the cant a little forward makes a big difference in concealing your weapon better. Plus it can makes it easier to display your weapon if needed.
> 
> ...


Very well said!!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i own a supertuck and love it.. also have an IWB from tt gunleather... both are awesome


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

What pistol do you carry? As I said before I carry a comander 1911 in a Milt Sparks summer special II. I'm not sure how many different sizes they make for different pistols.
It doesnt look like much because it is made with the rough side of the leather out so it will hold in place better against your clothing and not move around.
I have tried the more expensive holsters but have found this one to be the most comforatble "for me"
It did take me awhile to find the most comfortable position whish I stated before is about 3:30 ,right behind my hip bone. In front of the hip was in the way and on the hip is very uncomfortable.
The way it is made when you can easily cant or move the handle position so it doesnt hit the back of the seat when sitting.
If you dont use a good heavy holster belt it wont distribute the weight properly and will fell like a brick on your side
Snapped these pics with my work clothes


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I also have a Crossbreed and really do like it. They're inexpensive and have a quick delivery with a 2 week free trial. Also check out High Noon Holsters. They have several they keep in stock for a very reasonable price, like $30. They are not fancy just functional with good quality. I like a forward cant and think it helps with concealing. The other option is to make your own kydex holster. Lots of info on the net. I have made several for myself a few for buddies. It's actually pretty easy. Just jeans and a tee shirt is tough. I am a bigger guy and like to wear at 3:30. I wear a heavy, wide and thick belt tight enough to pull the grip into the spare tire abit. Even with a baggy T gun will print when its windy. I like a button up shirt thats a bit big and it disappears. I can carry a full size 4506 S&W, but my M&P 45C is my EDC. Another thing is most people wont notice whats under your shirt unless it prints really bad. If I really want to wear a tee shirt and carry very discreetly, a snubby in the front pocket is the way to go. Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Orlando said:


> What pistol do you carry?


XD Sub Compact 40 is my EDC, I recently picked up a Sig 229 in 40 cal that I may carry on occasion. Its a little larger and heavier gun than I want to carry everyday.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

I use IWB kydex (Glock 26 custom) and wont go back to leather. Comfy and holds shape great for reholstering all day long. Doesnt look as good as leather but its concealed so who cares. 
For shorts and a t shirt weather I have a Kel Tec P3AT with a little clip on it that works great. Just have to wipe it down and clean regularly to keep the rust off of it from sweat. Not alot of gun but it'll do the job if I do mine.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I decided to go ahead and give the Crossbreed Supertuck Deluxe a try. I hope this one works out. I have accumulated a drawer full of holsters that dont get used because I dont like them. The Supertuck is a leather/kydex combo hence the company name, Crossbreed. Its basically a small tuckable kydex holster attached to a big ugly leather backing. I have searched and searched and cant find anything negative about this holster. I found some reviews where people even prefer this over a regular belt holster for comfort. Hopefully this is the last holster I buy for the XD. I went with the horse hide and it was 94 bucks including shipping. It should be here in about 2 weeks. Guess I'll report back on my htoughts about it after it comes. Thanks guys.

Forgot to mention, Crossbreed offers a 2 week money back gaurantee if you dont like it for any reason and a lifetime waranty on the holster.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i use a supertuck on my glock 19 and LOVE it


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Ask on here what guys are using
http://www.xdtalk.com/


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Ask on here what guys are using
> http://www.xdtalk.com/


I am a member of that forum. The guy that owns Crossbreed also owns that forum. The members are a little biased toward his holsters so I didnt post there. I wanted to get a few unbiased opinions before ordering the Supertuck.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

You should be happy with the crossbreed. I should have mentioned this before but I think the xdtalk has a crossbreed holster topic that offers 2nds to members for a reduced price. Mine was one of them and I couldn't tell it from new.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

PITCHNIT said:


> You should be happy with the crossbreed. I should have mentioned this before but I think the xdtalk has a crossbreed holster topic that offers 2nds to members for a reduced price. Mine was one of them and I couldn't tell it from new.


I thought there may be some type of deal for the forum members. I wanted to see before making the order but the site was down.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Everyone says Mark is a great guy to work with. You might think about giving him a quick call.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thats what I hear. Everyone has only good things to say about him as well as his products. The site is back up. I found the thread with the reduced prices for blem holsters. Nothing currently available for the XD line. I would imagine being an XD forum, those get snapped up pretty quick when they are posted. Still lots available for other models, just nothing I own.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I carry my Keltec P11 in a Taugus holster between my belt and jeans, just behind my right hipbone, with a little cant (forward lean) to it. In a bucket seat (my work truck), I can feel it against my hip/bulged fatroll (LOL). But i cannot feel it at any other time. Even then it isn't uncomfortable, just noticable.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

So the Super Tuck came in on Weds. Pretty fast shipping for a custom product!! I wore it Wed. evening and I wasnt so sure about it. It was just as uncomfortable as all the others I had tried. I raised the front clip one hole to give it a little more cant and rubbed the leather down with leather dressing and put it away for the night. I wore it again all day on Thurs and all day today and I can honestly say this is the most comfortable IWB holster I have worn and I have tried several. The other IWB holsters I have tried I couldnt stand to wear for more than a couple hours. This one I can wear all day!!After just a few hours, I dont even notice the gun anymore at all. It also conceals my XD under just a t shirt!! This holster is everything I was looking for. I'm glad I chose to go with this one. I'll still wear my Stoner Holsters, leather paddle when I'm wearing a jacket or coat but when it comes to summer carry this will be my "go to" rig!!


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Cool, Glad you like it.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Glad to hear you found something. I gave up on the IWB holsters for now. I am really happy with my Stoner OWB! It is what I was looking for.


----------

